# Adult Male available



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

I have an 18 month old male Havanese for sale to the right home. He is very sweet and a little shy. He is a german import I got when he was 12 weeks old. He didn't speak english when we got him but he is fluent now. His health testing includes Baer, CERF, Cardiac, Patellas, Hips and Elbows. He has been neutered. He is Black and Silver measures 11" tall and weighs about 14-15 pounds. He need a home with another dog and someone that is around most of the time. You can contact me at [email protected]. He loves the car and his little pink bed. He uses a dog door & is crate broken. Please contact me privately for more information.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

He is just to cute sleeping in that pink bed. I hope you find a good home for him, he looks like a really sweetheart.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Pink Bed*

I don't know what it is with him and the pink bed - but it is HIS! It has a pillow that says "princess" but he drags that out and sleeps across the bed. He is at least 8-10" to big for that bed.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The bed photo made me laugh, so sweet! Good luck to you, I hope he goes to a wonderful home. He's a cutie.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

He looks like a sweet boy! I had to chuckle though at your comment about him not speaking English!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww he is so cute! That bed thing made me chuckle - I really do hope you find a perfect forever home for him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> He looks like a sweet boy! I had to chuckle though at your comment about him not speaking English!


I know it's funny, but it's quite true. All three of my dogs and my two kids are bilingual. They all speak english and russian. :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Such a sweetie..and so close too!!! ugh.. I can't afford new adoption fees...rofl. but it's tempting!! **** MHS!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> I know it's funny, but it's quite true. All three of my dogs and my two kids are bilingual. They all speak english and russian. :biggrin1:


You mean, _trilingual _ (They also speak "dog"!) :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck finding him his forever home. He looks like he got a cute personality just from the bed photo!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm a little confused??? Is this a rescue dog or a dog for sale by a breeder???
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HavLady,

I know Melissa Does not have many rules on this Forum, but I do know that selling Havs is her number 1 no-no. Soooo... I'm surprised no moderators have been around..

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Confused too...*

My guess was that she is simply looking for a home for a dog that was returned to her...

Is there usually a charge for an older dog who needs a new home? For retired dogs?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I approved this guys. I need to make a new section for these things. I am about to publish some new rules. No worries, it wont get crazy commercial here... but things are sold.. 

Its very tough to place adult havs, and this is a good dog, no health problems, no problems at all, just not good for breeding. I dont see a reason why people should not know about it. 

The fact he is named Dallas helped. 

I didn't tell Julie I said OK, sorry.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it's a good idea. These dogs need to be placed and what better place to find the perfect person.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, now I look like the creep!! hahaha... Melissa, can you remove my message?? lol

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oops! Sorry Melissa......
I had received a "reported post".:redface:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, now I look like the creep!! hahaha... Melissa, can you remove my message?? lol
> 
> Ryan


Me too! :redface:


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Dallas (Adult Male)*

This boy I bought to run on as a show male - I have had him since he was a baby. I have been raising Havanese since 1999 under the name of JoLain Havanese. Not all show prospects turn out and this boy needs a home. I have done most of his health testing (all normal) and was hoping he would work out. Last week I neutered him. As you all know - not all pups are meant to be show dogs. It takes months and sometimes longer to figure out if you have a show prospect or not. I am not giving him away and he is not a rescue - just a pup that isn't destined for the show ring. While I personally think he should cost more than a pet pup, I will actually charge a little less than I do for a 10 week old. He is current on shots, most of his health testing is complete and he has been neutered. He also uses the dog door, rides in a car well (loves to go) and is crate broken He is perfect for someone that doesnt want to go through the 10 months of puppy hell that you get for free with a baby. I checked with Melissa before posting the original email. Hope this clears the air.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My apologies for deleting your thread Joan. I had no idea this had been approved.:sorry:

I think he is as cute as they come and hope someone from the forum is looking for a new furmuffin to love. :thumb:

I wish I could get another---as I'd prefer an older one(much easier)....he'll be just perfect for many many people.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Julie - I would never post anything like that without getting Melissa's OK - Dallas is a sweet boy and the Forum has some great pet owners. I just hope someone will be dying to have him. I bred Stogie and Goldie - so that is how I know Melissa!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its my fault! I was glad to see how everyone reacted. Its like the forum patrol. The forum police. I was camping with no internet etc... Joan knows my number so she asked and I said yes. And yes, Joan is like my doggies grandma!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I hate to sound stupid, but did Dallas' photo get removed? I can't see it which means someone who REALLy might need him (as opposed to WANT another Hav) could not see it????


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ryan, you are a good cop, not a creep!*

We all just love our dogs and our forum...

I hope he does find the perfect furever home...and you don't know how hard it is for me not to do so myself.

I adore my two dogs, but that puppy year for each wasn't easy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And by the way, I don't have the link to it right now, but Melissa does have an okay posted on the forum for adults. I can reference it tomorrow if anyone wants to know where it is. I have been rehoming several dogs of mine and almost posted here one time and wanted her post as a reference so no one would freak. 

ETA: Here it is.  Go to reply #4 to see that Melissa has temporarily given the okay to post adults available.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Dallas Photos*

I restored his pictures tonight. Thanks for letting me know they were gone!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I figured that Melissa had approved it being family and all .


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ryan, I thought the same as you so that makes me a creep too! lol
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just because I always have to throw in my 2 cents :wink: I think it's great that "our" breeders can post adult dogs needing homes. 

Puppies are so precious, but I have loved bringing home my older dogs without the puppy issues. 

For lots of people an older dog would make a lot of sense but I don't think they necessarily think they are available very often.

Dallas is one handsome dog! If only I wasn't already over my limit!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Dallas is adorable! I love the idea of an older Hav, though 18 months is still a 'baby' when you consider he may live 12-15+ years.  I hope he finds a fanastic home, JoLain!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

i also agree that breeders have the option to post adult dogs that they are rehoming.
i didn't want to do the "puppy" thing. jj was an adult re-home via a breeder.
i am soooo pleased with jj that i know i will do it again down the road... it would make it so much easier to find these precious doggies!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm interested.........I'll email you now.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a sweet boy.


----------



## AGARA (Oct 26, 2009)

I am very interested in Dallas.
Please PM me. I just posted a thread looking for an adult dog.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

Amy,
Just for the record I am not a professional breeder (actually not even sure what that is). I have had havanese for about 10 years. I haven't had a litter for over 18 months. I do show and all my dogs are AKC champions and fully health tested. I didn't breed Dallas - he was imported from Germany to show and didn't pan out as a show dog. I talked to Melissa before I posted anything. Sorry you were offended.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I deleted my previous post because I wrote it late at night and wanted to sleep on it. But I do still feel the same way this morning.

We have long agreed that puppies shouldn't be sold on the forum, and I personally don't think anyone should be *selling* (as opposed to a rescue or informal rehoming) dogs on the Forum. This is an older puppy that didn't work out as a show prospect. To me, this post violates the spirit of the community. I actually reread it several times, to be sure I understood it correctly. I felt somehow taken advantage of. I'm not sure why you don't consider yourself a professional breeder~~I certainly would. You have a website called Jolain Havanese, you show dogs, etc. , you buy dogs, and occasionally you have a litter and then sell the puppies. That to me is a breeder. And clearly you are a good one, to have produced Melissa's beautiful show dogs.

This is not personal and I don't wish to start a fight. 
But someone needs to take a clear-headed stand, and not just get all sentimental about finding a home for Dallas, as most of the previous posts did. And Ryan, I thought your first reaction was correct.

Melissa, I feel there's a conflict of interest on your part,  because you approved the post because this is your breeder.

Now if the dog were being given away , with similar fees for as for a rescue,
I would feel differently. But this is clearly a business matter, the breeder is offering him for sale and using the forum to showcase him with photos because her investment in him didn't pan out.

I think that's inappropriate and if we start down this road, where does it end? Other breeders will rightly feel entitled to sell dogs here , too. And that changes the character and spirit of the forum completely. At the very least, Melissa, posts like this should be in a separate section. And there should be a clear line of demarcation regarding what exactly a puppy is. As someone else pointed out, this dog could be considered by some of us an older puppy at 18 mos.

Of course, no one meant any harm, and I do hope the dog finds a home.
PS I've been away, so didn't see this post when it first appeared.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I honestly find your reaction very surprising. Melissa talked about allowing dogs to be advertised on the Hav forum and though not all of us agree on it, it was decided that dogs (not puppies) should be and are allowed to be sold on the forum. This is her forum and she has the right to do with it as she pleases - whether or not you agree with it (and I personally never have, but that's my opinion) doesn't matter at all as this has been decided for at least a year now (probably longer).

Also, just because you think 18 months can be considered a puppy, doesn't mean that it *is* a puppy. 12 months is a full grown adult for a Havanese and so 18 months is definitely above the puppy line by a full half year. I know at least for Kubrick that at 18 months he was definitely the same as he is today but at 11 months he was not. I would consider him an adult at 18 months, even if I still call him my "puppy" I know he is not one.

I don't see how Melissa is crossing any kind of line by keeping up with what she has stated months ago was going to be the rules on the forum: that adult dogs could be advertised for sale by breeders but not puppies. This is exactly what's been done here and exactly what was previously stipulated. She never said "only retiring dogs" or "only 4-5 year olds" or "not dogs that just aren't show-prospects." She said all adult dogs. It's one thing for you not to agree with this, but it's another to outright accuse Melissa of favoritism over something that has obviously been hashed out on the forum over a year ago.

I have nothing at all against you personally, Amy, as I hope you know... I was just surprised at what really seems like a ranting post - though I did read your post last night so maybe that swayed me to write this one.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with Lina. This is Melissa's forum, and it is ultimately her right to decide what she wants to allow. I am glad that she doesn't allow puppies to be sold. However, I do feel that it is harder to place adult Havs and dogs, so I welcome the fact that these dogs will have a chance to go to a loving home. If someone starts to abuse this and becomes some type of adult Havanese broker,then it's a different story. But I see nothing wrong with the occasional posting of an adult Hav for sale from different breeders.


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

:tape:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I appreciate all of your opinions and your disagreement with me. No problema. ;-) I must have missed the part about Melissa's stipulating adult dogs could be offered for sale on the Forum a year ago.. I honestly don't remember that. So I guess I totally missed it. I would have objected then.

I do realize Melissa started the Forum and maintains it and does all the hard work, or it wouldn't even exist. Which I very much appreciate. But I do have a right to express my opinion, even if it conflicts with Melissa's, if I feel it compromises the forum in some way; and if dogs are going to be offered for sale, it should be in another section of the Forum. 

As for when puppyhood ends, I obviously have no expertise, but have often heard it said that dogs are really puppies until they are two~~that their skeleton isn't fully realized, or words to that effect. I do think that behaviorally they are puppies until 2. But it's not my call. . . .
Whatever! ;-)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Cute pictures, Lina!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, I posted a link to Melissa's decision from August 2008 in reply #25 if you want to see it. It was after another breeder publicly posted asking if it would be okay.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh...what an adorable boy. Have you found him a home yet?? Boy, I am glad you are in Tx, girlfriend or Riley and I'd be visiting. If and when I get a companion for Ri, I'd really like an older dog.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Jean...they make this thing called an airplane....
HA!! Just kidding. Can't resist enabling someone to get another hav!

I like to see adult havs being offered on the board, even though I think they need their own section. It helps match up those people willing to take an adult.
Everyone wants a puppy...but it seems harder to find someone willing to take an adult.


----------

